# New Salt Bin Pics



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

After many years of saying I was going to build a new salt bin, I finally did it. Last one was made of 2x6 lumber which lasted 6 years. I could not baby the old one any more. Now the new and improved. Extended the concrete floor back 8 more feet to make some more room and up sloped it so water doesn't run into the pile anymore. Salt is on order. Next thing will be some sort of coverall. Tarp will work for now.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks good. If or when you get a chance you may want to reconsider restacking them so that they all interlock. Stacked in individual piles like that they will have the tendency to want to tip right over on you.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Dog D;1674190 said:


> Looks good. If or when you get a chance you may want to reconsider restacking them so that they all interlock. Stacked in individual piles like that they will have the tendency to want to tip right over on you.


I was going say same thing on the interlocking them


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I know brick pattern would have been better, but they had no corners or half blocks left. Plus my buddy has three bins like this and has had no problems. But thanks for the advice! Maybe next year! :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe get rid of the tree while you are at it. I can see a limb falling thru your nice new coverall a few weeks after you put it up. Even if its on your neighbors side im sure you have every right to cut back your side.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Antlerart06;1674194 said:


> I was going say same thing on the interlocking them


not to beat a dead horse here but technically I think you could have still done the brick pattern with the blocks you had. lay the first row down as is, then set the next block on top offset by 1/2. But what the hell do I know I run tailgate spreaders.... I'm sure it will suit your needs just fine those ****ers are heavy


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

indplstim;1674233 said:


> not to beat a dead horse here but technically I think you could have still done the brick pattern with the blocks you had. lay the first row down as is, then set the next block on top offset by 1/2. But what the hell do I know I run tailgate spreaders.... I'm sure it will suit your needs just fine those ****ers are heavy


Yea you dont need special corner blocks either. You just chip off the tongue on top.

Everything else looks great. Cant wait for the day when i can get some property and build a set of bins for landscape stuff


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Drottlawn;1674203 said:


> I know brick pattern would have been better, but they had no corners or half blocks left. Plus my buddy has three bins like this and has had no problems. But thanks for the advice! Maybe next year! :laughing:


 I doubt youll have any issues as long as you dont push them with the loader.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Grassman09;1674230 said:


> Maybe get rid of the tree while you are at it. I can see a limb falling thru your nice new coverall a few weeks after you put it up. Even if its on your neighbors side im sure you have every right to cut back your side.


Totally agree. It has been trimmed back already. The pic makes it look like it is going over the bin, when in fact I cut it straight up. It also is a mulberry which are dirty nasty trees! Definitely wouldn't miss it.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

a mulberry tree is just a weed that never got pulled 10 years ago


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

We built some bins this spring with that same block, but as corners or halfs were not available to us, we notched the bottom of our corner blocks so they would sit over the back row of block yet still retain the top ridge to in theory help interlock them. My guys didnt do the best job with the cuts, but it did the job and is most likely overkill. Not sure if that makes sense, kinda hard to explain without a picture. Either way, its way stronger than what you had.

One other thought- we backfilled with 3/4" minus (Class 5 gravel) at least half way up the bottom course on the back and tamped it in good to help hold the block in place when scooping out of the pile. I will be watching for your covering, as I still have to do that to mine.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Filled up at my supplier this morning and took note that their huge double bunker is made the same way as the pics above--they push into it with machines as big as a JD644k and it stays together... I've been buying salt out of that bunker for around 10 years, and it wasn't new then either...

I'd rather see it interlocked though... if I was building one I would try to.


----------

